# Epitheliotropic Lymphoma



## debbie (Aug 22, 2016)

Our 15 year old vizsla was just diagnosed with Epitheliotropic Lymphoma. There were no skin issues, which are typical to this disease, but a biopsy of a tumor removed last week confirmed the problem. There are a couple of small nodules that we can feel. 

We are not going to do any further testing as our boy is 15 and we don't want to stress him out anymore than necessary (just walking up the steps to the Vet's office upsets him). The Vet prescribed Prednisone, which he has now taken for five days. He actually seems a little more energetic (although he has night time restlessness resulting from his advanced age). 

Does anyone have experience with Epitheliotropic Lymphoma? Based upon what I've been reading, the prognosis is not good. What changes should I look for? He is a special, special boy and we are heartbroken. We don't want him to suffer in anyway and worry that he might not be feeling well (although eating fine and happy to see us). Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh I am so very sorry for you. Is there a Vet oncologist that can be seen? Please keep us informed and you are in my prayers. 15 years of a loving, faithful Vizsla...I don't have the words to describe this pain. 

But medicine is very advanced these days so a good outcome is possible. 

Hugs to you both. Blessings.


----------



## debbie (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you for the kind words. We are going back to the Vet tomorrow. Want our boy to be as comfortable and stress-free as possible (he's a typical velcro Vizsla - nervous if I am even out of his sight). Thanks again.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow fifteen years, you are so very lucky. 
I know nothing about that type of lymphoma, but would love to hear more about your sweet boy. 
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

You are in my prayers and those of my friends. Please inform us when you can. If possible please hug and kiss your "esteemed elder" for me. Sending thoughts of healing.





debbie said:


> Thank you for the kind words. We are going back to the Vet tomorrow. Want our boy to be as comfortable and stress-free as possible (he's a typical velcro Vizsla - nervous if I am even out of his sight). Thanks again.


----------



## debbie (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi all,

I wanted to follow-up with my August post in regard to our dog being diagnosed with Epitheliotropic Lymphoma. After researching on line, we were not feeling very optimistic. In addition, our boy turned 15 in August so it looked like odds were against us. I am happy to report, however, that Zack is doing pretty well. We followed the vet's advise to start him on Prednisone but stopped it after two weeks; although it shrink one tumor, the side effects made him very uncomfortable. After stopping the med, he seemed much happier. Since that time, we had one tumor removed (it grew very, very quickly and started to bleed ... we hesitated removing it because didn't want to put our boy through any unnecessary stress, but our vet thought removing would result in more comfort due to its positioning and that he was confident he'd be fine with a short surgery). Since the surgery, Zack continues to eat and enjoy short walks. His back legs are giving out a bit (we lift him onto the bed when he wants), but the vet believes this is partially old age and not only the cancer; one thought is that while it can be an aggressive cancer for dogs, Zack's age may be contributing to its slower than ordinary growth. Hope nobody else has to deal with this diagnosis for their Vizsla but wanted to share the information.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing how good Zach is doing. 
Sounds like Zach is just enjoying life, and we could all take a page from his book.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

TexasRed said:


> Thank you so much for sharing how good Zach is doing.
> Sounds like Zach is just enjoying life, and we could all take a page from his book.


Thank you. I am so very grateful to hear this progress. Prayers get answered in the strangest ways; I am glad that he knows that he has his family- that too, is healing.
Will let my friend know this news too- Zach sounds like a heroic and extraordinary Vizsla. A safe New Year to him and his whole family.


----------

